# disk0s3: I/0 error | applications très lentes



## Maciu33 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iBook G4 de 2005 et j'ai trouvé un problème en faisant fsck -fy en mode single user qui est : disk0s3: I/0 error Invalid key length (4, 27342). Le résultat de ce problème ce sont la lenteur de mes applications, aucun autres problèmes. Après des recherches sur le web et sur Mac Génération je n'es pas trouvé de solutions satisfaisantes. J'ai lu sur des forums de prendre DiskWarrior, sauf que financièrement je ne peux pas l'acheter et je me demande si en mode single user ou autres manières, on ne peux pas régler ce problème.
J'ai cherché la signification mais je n'es rien trouvé sur cette page.

J'ai eu il y a plus de 6 mois un kernel panic où j'ai changé ma barrette de RAM.

En parallèle, j'ai effectué un Apple Hardware Test qui me dit : ****CODE*D'ERREUR**** post/0/2048 ****CODE*D'ERREUR****. A voir s'il y a un rapport.

Donc voilà si quelqu'un avait LA solution ou une piste ça m'intéresserai beaucoup.

Merci !


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

Si tu peux encore installer AppleJack, fais le, cela te permettra de faire des réparations en démarrant en mode single user  mais de manière agréable et complète.
http://applejack.sourceforge.net/

As tu pu démarrer sur le DVD d'installation de ta machine touche C enfoncée pour aller dans utilitaire de disques de ce DVD et lancer une réparation du disque dur externe ?


----------



## Maciu33 (17 Septembre 2009)

Applejack est installé depuis longtemps, mais lors que la réparation des autorisations, il continue à vouloir réparer les autorisations en boucle et ne s'arrête pas.
Et pour le disque dur externe, l'utilitaire de disque me dit que tout va bien, mais je vais faire la munip' que tu me dis.
Merci.


----------

